# Are tomatoes OK on South Beach?



## GB (Aug 20, 2005)

My wife has just started doing the South Beach diet (sort of). she is not following it exactly I don't think, but is using it as a guide. She is unsure if tomatoes are OK on that diet though and I really have no idea either. Does anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## kyles (Aug 20, 2005)

Tomatoes along with nearly all veggies are fine on South Beach. This link is a bit naughty as it is to another (brilliant) forum, but as it is about weight loss rather than cooking, I am quite happy to post it here. There is a large section devoted to South Beach with a lot of (free) information 

http://www.3fatchicks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49548


----------



## GB (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks so much Kyles


----------



## Claire (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh, dearie me.  Any diet that doesn't allow tomatoes should be banned for all eternity as a sin against summer.  BTW, anyone need a tomato?


----------



## Alix (Aug 21, 2005)

ME CLAIRE! I have a new recipe to try out!


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 22, 2005)

I do they are really expensive here at the moment.


----------

